# Your poop is not a toy!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Out on our walk yesterday I bagged up a poop from Willow and set it down by the gate off the field I was in and carried on throwing the ball for Diesel while Willow ripped the heads off flowers like the charming little girl she is. (sarcasm)

Of course this made her get excited and she started zoomimg around the field in big circles and on one lap she grabbed the bag of poop!

Still was running and throwing it aound and barking at it and I couldn't stop laughing at the same time as trying to get it back. No such luck.

The zoomies became a mad frenzy of poop excitment as she chucked it in the air and pounce in it until...

Yep the bag broke.

When I got the bag off her I couldn't find the poop anywhere and none of it had got on her! It was nice and solid so I bet she had flung it quite a distance away!

She is such a little darling.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

New olympic event? Bejing 2008 Pooh-on-you!

dg


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

How very nice of you to provide a toy for her amusement. Should she assume there will be a like gesture made on your next walk? Because she'll be looking for the bag, I'm sure. LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... sounds like she had the best time!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just be glad it was a nice solid one!! What a delightful game she invented...these goldens are never as sweet and innocent as they look!!!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Broken bags of poop are the worst!!! Glad she didn't get any on her! Too funny!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Haha! That is such a funny image!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't believe Willow would do anything as mischievous as lucky bag toss


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just had to laugh at the images in my mind of Willow flinging the bag of poop all around. She sounds like a real character. Be glad that it was a solid poop. That funny girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She sounds like a fun puppy!! I bet you never stop smiling


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I can just picture her running round the field having a great time at least with Charlie its Poo Bear she throws around and not the real thing !!!!


Maggie


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What a funny story, thanks for sharing! It's great you have such a good sense of humor ... you're a perfect fit for a golden retriever !! 

:wave:


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is hilarious, I'm still laughing. That would of been cute to see on video LOL


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish you had had your camera/video handy - the thing is, you know how goldies play to an audience. Just be careful she doesn't start raiding the poo bins and helping herself. I would loved to have been a fly on the wall for that one!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Kind of like kids at Christmas. You buy them expensive toys, and they play with the boxes. You give a Golden a ball, and they would rather play with their own poop! LOL.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Very funny story. Don't you just love your golden?? Make us laugh everyday!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we have a bit of problem like that too - Duff takes a poop, his mommy scoops and puts the bag near the fence for her to remember when we're leaving. but... Tucker has decided it's too tempting to leave it there. he keeps grabbing the bag and running with it and flipping it around in the air too. :doh:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowrofl:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ha Ha ! Thats very funny! I was cracking up!!!!! Love the idea of Olimpic games!!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like you got the "Gold" for the " Who Flung Poo " event... And such a " clean " execution! So very cute! Where would we be without a sense of humor!!! :jester:


----------

